# 2 Monitore mit einer Radeon 9600Pro Atlantis



## Peter Klein (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Mir wurde gesagt das ist möglich, das ich mit oben genannter Graka 2 Monitore betreiben kan, z.B. um die Werkzeugpaletten und so in Photoshop auf den 2. Monitor zu legen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht und was man evtl. braucht?


Peter


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2006)

Wenn Du zwei Monitore angeschlossen hast und unter Bildschirmeinstellungen
den Arbeitsbereich erweiterst, kannst Du Photoshop auf Beiden benutzen.

Voraussetzung: Photoshop ist nicht maximiert !

mfg chmee


----------



## Peter Klein (30. Juni 2006)

Ich habe einen Monitor der hat hinten 2 Anschlüsse, ich denke für 2 PC`s ist das.

Ich brauche doch sicherlich einen Adapter oder kann ich den 2. Monitor über den Line out Ausgang vom anderen anschliessen?

Wollte das alles wissen bevor ich Zeug kaufen gehe.


----------



## michaelwengert (30. Juni 2006)

Normalerweise schließt du die beiden monitore an die 2 Ausgänge der Grafikkarte an


----------



## SYn4pSE (30. Juni 2006)

Dafür gibt es zum Beispiel 1:2 Kabel, diese Variante benutzen wir auf der Arbeit auch. Was ist denn das für ein zweiter Anschluss an deinem Monitor? Wenn es ein Stecker für nen Monitorkabel ist, würd ich sagen dann kannste auch da einen anschließen.


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2006)

Hää ?
Kann nicht folgen.. Wenn Du zwei Monitore an den PC anschließen möchtest, dann tu
es doch ganz einfach an den 2 Anschlüssen der Grafikkarte.
Warum das Signal durchlinken ? ( geht eh nicht )

Nachschauen was für Monitoranschlüsse Du hast, SUB-D15pol oder DVI
und schauen ob, wenn vorhanden, der DVI auch analoges Signal auswirft.
Dafür nen DVI/SUBD15pol. Adapter kaufen. Vorsicht gibt es als Abzocke für
30EUR und als preiswertes Accessoir für 8EUR.

mfg chmee


----------

